# need a call cheater app (creates background Noise on calls) - Nokia 5130 XM



## desai_amogh (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I need a mobile application..  this app plays background sounds while on an ongoing call (like noise in traffic, airport, etc) to let the other person know that you are busy.

There is one available for series 60 phone and i am not able to find anything for my Nokia 5130 XM, is a Series 40 phone.

Kindly help.


----------



## Lucky_star (Nov 16, 2010)

Series 40 supports only java apps unlike S60. So, there are no such apps available.


----------



## desai_amogh (Nov 16, 2010)

arent there any Java apps which serve this purpose ?


----------



## tejaslok (Nov 16, 2010)

Thereis one app for that but when its executed it shows error cos in s40 series phone u cant send application to back ground or minimize it  it happened to me in nokia 5130 xm


----------



## PraKs (Nov 16, 2010)

desai_amogh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need an application to fool my boss/gf/parents... etc.. this app plays background sounds while on an ongoing call (like noise in traffic, airport, etc) to fool the other person that you are busy.
> 
> ...



Can you give link for series 60 phone app ?


----------



## tejaslok (Nov 17, 2010)

head to some sites like mobiles9, getjar u might get it there !


----------



## desai_amogh (Nov 17, 2010)

PraKs said:


> Can you give link for series 60 phone app ?



Here    



> Thereis one app for that but when its executed it shows error cos in s40 series phone u cant send application to back ground or minimize it it happened to me in nokia 5130 xm



Can u give a link for this ?


----------



## Samantha (Mar 24, 2011)

There is a new one on the Android Market. Type in Call Cheater.  Its by Nex Corp. Good luck


----------



## ranjeetkhudal (May 18, 2011)

Sir I am in dire need of call cheater for samsung Mobile B5722. May I get the software?

Sir I am in need of call cheater for samsung mobile B 5722. May I get it?


----------

